# Holiday Landing



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

We just got back from Holiday Landing. It was a nice and quiet campground on the lake. 
We love our Outback! This week or next we will be taking it to the dealership to get a few minor things fixed. We were a little undecided whether to get the Outback or the Crusier but we are very satisfied with the choice that we made. 
I was a little disappointed because we drove through a big campground a few miles away that we were wanting to camp at but they were full but we didn't see one Outback. I told the DH that these people didn't know what they were missing by not owning an Outback. Outback's are few and far between around here.
We slept 5 adults and 4 dogs fine with no problem and the outside stove I couldn't do without. I think that we woke up the whole campground with the smell of bacon frying







.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you enjoyed your camping trip. Your right Outbacks are hard to find. So far this sommer I have spotted 4 others. 2 while camping and 2 while on the road. The good news that I believe the Outbackers are growing rapidly. Hey that means we are all trend "setters"









Thor


----------

